# Dr. Grinspoon



## PartyBro420 (Apr 30, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience or information about this particular strain?

I've heard it's one of the earliest high % thc strains to be produced, and that it's pretty much the holy grail for growers accomplishments. Is it really that picky or Am I hearing wivestales?


----------



## Amateur Grower (Apr 30, 2012)

I don't have any experience with it, but I have looked at the pictures and description many times. I can never get past the LONG flowering time-100 days!  

AG

Dr. Grinspoon
Named in honor of our hero, the brilliant cannabis advocate, researcher and author Dr. Lester Grinspoon, this is a pure heirloom Sativa. The plant grows thin and tall, and requires a longer flowering time. When mature, the colas look like compact, green and red-brown beads, loosely strung on thin stems with a dusting of THC crystals. The fragrance off the buds is of sumac and lemon; the smoke is light and tangy with citrus and tropical fruit aromas. Dr. Grinspoon offers a strong, long-lasting, energetic and cerebral high. Old school Sativa of the highest order. 

information
type:
sativa

yield:
350gr/m2

height:
grows tall

flower time:
90-100 days

harvest time:
mid november

thc:
25%

cbd:
0.4%

genetics:
heirloom genetics


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 30, 2012)

I think it would be awesome to have even just one of them, they look so much different to what we typically grow!


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (May 1, 2012)

PartyBro420 said:
			
		

> I think it would be awesome to have even just one of them, they look so much different to what we typically grow!



PartyBro420
I've been researching and debating buying these seeds since I started growing.  I've got a special interest in sativas. The little information that I found on the web has been half-finished grow journals or incomplete ones. Most people that have grown it that I've spoken to claim its nothing special. On the other hand, people that have smoked it in Amsterdam say its one of the best smokes they've had. Powerful enough to cut through the high of anything else.

I know a guy who says it might be a weird neville pheno based on some talks he had with a DNA grower back in the day, but the grower wouldn't speak any details on it, which in a way could be a confirmation. I've got a few 90 pheno strains that I'm trying to keep in good homes until I get my sativa room finished, and I'll be picking up a pack or two of the grinspoon to do some hunting.  

That same guy also mentioned that it is also known by the name
Of quaze or quazar, and based on pictures and grow journals online, it seems the plants are identical. I don't know if quaze/quazar was a Barney's farm original strain, or if they found a good pheno, bastardized it and put out unstable F-1's/F-2's like a lot people seem to think of Barney's other gear. 

I'll run through 20 seeds at least and I'll see if anything is good or bunk.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 1, 2012)

:aok: right on, KlonedRanger. I'd love to run a cpl through their *full* bloom cycle and taste it. A grow journal would be cool... I've pretty much came to the same conclusions as you as far as most ppl don't wanna take the time out to bloom a pure sat.

eace:,

7ge


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (May 1, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> :aok: right on, KlonedRanger. I'd love to run a cpl through their *full* bloom cycle and taste it. A grow journal would be cool... I've pretty much came to the same conclusions as you as far as most ppl don't wanna take the time out to bloom a pure sat.
> 
> eace:,
> 
> 7ge



It's understandable most people wanna keep away from sat leaning plants.M they're finicky, and not the easiest thing to grow. Gotta have patience
And not be stuck to a timeline for needing product. If its not for personal stash, it's not really worth it. I've got a 94 day electric haze plant and a 100+ day Cinderella haze plant that I absolutely love. Also a pack of columbian black that has harvest windows in the 15 week range, and then again in the 20 week range, as well as about 14 other haze hybrids that I'm hoping to find some magic in. Only thing I haven't been able to get my hands on is Ace old timers haze.  

It won't be any time soon...I still have to buy the grinspoon and track down old timers haze....but as soon as those are added and my sat room is done, I'll be running lots of sats. I'm hoping to start that project in the next 6 months. 

I'm a bit of a genetics nerd.


----------



## Locked (May 1, 2012)

Man I hve a hard time waiting out the 11-12 weekers let alone 15+ weeks. 
Good info though.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 2, 2012)

I'm with HL. 15+ weeks is a lot of time. And i heard that yield isn't that good. But the smoke is very worthy from what i read.

Good Luck :aok: i'm here with the popcorn.


----------



## PartyBro420 (May 3, 2012)

I'm definitely gonna be attempting one or two of these in my next round I think. I just love the way they look, and I want to test out the word of mouth and reviews I've been reading.


----------



## TokeyMcWeedy (Jun 7, 2012)

PartyBro420 said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any experience or information about this particular strain?
> 
> I've heard it's one of the earliest high % thc strains to be produced, and that it's pretty much the holy grail for growers accomplishments. Is it really that picky or Am I hearing wivestales?




I have one going as i write this... She is a very heavey feeder.. (all fox farm)... She stretched 350% upon flowering... 1' tall at start.. 61 days in and she is about 5' tall.. Light whispy buds covered in trichs.... Very long flower but it worth it ... Very faint (lemon pine sol) smell.. Very beautiful plant...
Not too picky just make sure to flush and she feeds heavy... I use calmg+ as well...   Let u know in about 30 days how shrs doing..


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 7, 2012)

mal4ev33 said:
			
		

> I have one going as i write this... She is a very heavey feeder.. (all fox farm)... She stretched 350% upon flowering... 1' tall at start.. 61 days in and she is about 5' tall.. Light whispy buds covered in trichs.... Very long flower but it worth it ... Very faint (lemon pine sol) smell.. Very beautiful plant...
> Not too picky just make sure to flush and she feeds heavy... I use calmg+ as well... Let u know in about 30 days how shrs doing..


 
please do, sir. Waiting with bated breath. Heard alot of hype, can't wait for a strain/smoke report....

eace:,

7ge


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 7, 2012)

mal4ev33 said:
			
		

> I have one going as i write this... She is a very heavey feeder.. (all fox farm)... She stretched 350% upon flowering... 1' tall at start.. 61 days in and she is about 5' tall.. Light whispy buds covered in trichs.... Very long flower but it worth it ... Very faint (lemon pine sol) smell.. Very beautiful plant...
> Not too picky just make sure to flush and she feeds heavy... I use calmg+ as well...   Let u know in about 30 days how shrs doing..



How about some pictures?


----------



## Amateur Grower (Jun 7, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> How about some pictures?


 
:yeahthat: 

AG


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah man, I'd love seeing this girl flowering. I ran into a few seeds and added them to my stockpile. So I'm closer to growing her out myself.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 8, 2012)

:yay::woohoo::yay:


----------



## clodhopper (Oct 28, 2012)

My buddy just finished a grow of it. He chopped his first plant at 105 days and the others at 115 days.

The stuff is as potent as marijuana gets.  I smoke a lot and have for a long time and i dont think ive ever been as high as i got off of that smoke.  3 of us seasoned smokers were seein things after a little joint of the stuff and at one point had to pull over  on the way home to try and stop laughing and get a grip.  Equatorial sativa haze of the highest order and if you can wait, its as good as it gets.


----------



## Killuminati420 (Oct 31, 2012)

clodhopper said:
			
		

> My buddy just finished a grow of it. He chopped his first plant at 105 days and the others at 115 days.
> 
> The stuff is as potent as marijuana gets.  I smoke a lot and have for a long time and i dont think ive ever been as high as i got off of that smoke.  3 of us seasoned smokers were seein things after a little joint of the stuff and at one point had to pull over  on the way home to try and stop laughing and get a grip.  Equatorial sativa haze of the highest order and if you can wait, its as good as it gets.


lol, you should try dabbin' :hubba:


----------



## ecsd1 (Nov 8, 2012)

My '98 ssh mother goes 110 without breaking a sweat, worth every minute. Run 2 in the perpetual so I can have some every 60 ish days. She's one of my top 3, she's also the mother of the cinderella (its supposed to say silverella lol) haze theklonedranger is talking about, if you find a good one you'll never question a long flowering mother again. 

On topic there's a full OD/GH grow of grinspoon at skunk, looks like a thai, and the fella mentioned the same light lemon scent as above


----------

